# advice please!



## jen1976 (Oct 14, 2005)

i regularly read the stuff on this forum but is the first time i have posted. am on 2nd month of clomid and usually have a 24-26 day cycle am on cd25 now and have had cramps for 3 days have felt really tired and headachy do u think i should test or wait?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Jen and welcome to FF 

If you can avoid testing, I'd wait till CD26/27 so at least your longest cycle length has been (CD26)  Unfortunately AF has a very nasty habit of waiting till you test negative then putting an appearance in.  Wishing you lots of luck that you get that BFP, do stick around


----------



## jen1976 (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks! its so frustrating the wait seems like a life time! will let u know how i get on!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

There is nothing worse!  been there so many times!  There is a link which is sticky at the top "clomid girls 2ww" for the girls who are waiting their AF/testing, you might find that helpful to chat  xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

good luck hun      let us know how you get on....cramps are a good sign I had af cramps when I got my BFP in December.....try and hang on before testing


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck..  Let us kow how you get on.
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I would try to hold out and not test until at least the day your AF is due, preferably wait until its late !!  Testing too early isn't always reliable & those tests that say you can test early (like First Response) are actually only about 69% accurate if used 3/4 days before AF due (bit misleading but its in the small print !!).

Clomid side effects, AF & pg symptoms are all pretty much the same so there's just no way of knowing what's going on...frustrating huh 

Fingers crossed  

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jen1976 (Oct 14, 2005)

hi sorry just couldnt wait tested bfn today   but its cd25 u never know it might just be too early? or am i clutching at straws.......!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Could be too early hun.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Minxy said:


> those tests that say you can test early (like First Response) are actually only about 69% accurate if used 3/4 days before AF due (bit misleading but its in the small print !!).


Tested way too early  

Also, if you tested during the day then your wee would've been diluted so another reason why may not be accurate...best to wait until at least day that AF is actually due & test using first morning pee...

Implantation takes place around 5-12dpo so if you had late implantation there may not be enough hcg hormone for the hpt to detect - I gave up early testing along time ago as just don't see the point !!

 

Natasha


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi jen
dont test yet i know it is so tempting been there so many times i understand how u feel but just wait a few more days 
take care bubbles and      
coming ur way 
steph


----------



## jen1976 (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks for all ur advice ! i still have no af on cd26 now will give it another few days ....the only thing is i know i ov early on about cd11 or 12 so i should be able to know now shouldnt i ? it is hell!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again 

Fingers crossed for you   

Just to say though, clomid can muck up your cycles - lengthen or shorten them.

Did you have follicle tracking scans and progesterone blood tests to confirm that you ovulated on cd11/12  ...how are you determining that you ovulated then ?

It's a bit of a myth that luteal phase (from ovulation to expect AF) is always 14 days...it can be anywhere between 10-17/18 days & still be classed as "normal"...I ovulate cd14/15 but have cycles of 30/31 days (with very occasional 29 day) so long luteal phase.

What is the longest cycle you've 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## jen1976 (Oct 14, 2005)

hiya! i had a scan on cd10 2 follicles 18mm the next 2 days had major ov pains!! i was given clomid to boost fertility i do ovulate naturally but i just aint gettin caught! have miscarried 3 yrs ago at 20 wks they couldnt find any reason for this i bled for 6 wks solid it was horrendous! not been able to concieve since. had all the tests hsg lap blood tests dh tested ... found nothin. still no af today cd27 .my longest cycle is cd 28 but  not v often. am just gonna test tomorrow i think.


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

.

Back away from the stick.  We know it is sooo hard.  I want to test tomorrow cd25 but I just read Minxy's posts to remind  me  not to.

Don't give up hope yet.  There may still be a   waiting for you.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

jen...

I too ovulate naturally no problem (in fact I have naturally high progesterone levels & consultant thinks I may release more than one egg naturally sometimes anway)...I took clomid to boost & responded well but unfortunately I didn't conceive on the 6mths I took it.  I've also had 2 early mc's last year (prior to clomid) & after numerous investigative tests have been diagnosed with couple blood clotting disorders...already knew had bicornuate uterus so really a combination of these causing my mc's.

I used to have regular 28 day cycles but after the 1st early mc, alternate months started being irregular (not sure if related to the mc)...that was another reason consultant put me on clomid - to try to regulate things - which it did but lengthened my cycles although ovulated exactly same cd14/15 as always.

If you've had a 28 day cycle before then I would go by that - I always go by the longest cycle I've had...so wait until tomorrow to test...


----------



## jen1976 (Oct 14, 2005)

right... now i have a problem ! sorry to say but did another test with predictor and it shows the faintest circle but is def somethin in the window!! dunno if anyone is familiar with this test if so advice much appreciated!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I've never used Predictor I'm afraid...best ones I've found are digital clearblue as no trying to hold up to light searching for lines !

Did you test with first morning pee  If not then this may explain why only faint line as too diluted...

I appreciate it's not easy but perhaps try to hold out another day & test first thing in the morning with a clearblue...hopefully you'll get a stronger line...

Here's a link may interest you...

www.peeonastick.com


----------



## jen1976 (Oct 14, 2005)

hi minky i did a clesr blue and got a definate bfp!!! i would just like to say thank you very much for ur support over the last 3 days and good luck to you i am sure u will succeed x


----------

